# Check out the newest additions to my collection!!



## LowriderS10 (Jun 13, 2010)

My g/f likes looking at all sorts of junk in thrift shops...and I realized that if I go with her not only can I get mad brownie points, I can also find some incredibly cheap treasures....picked these little guys up for 50 cents each!

BEHOLD!!!

Biauma B-1 toy camera with (*drum roll*) a "Color Optical Lens"!

Only one control on this baby...an aperture ring, letting you select an ultra-fast f6.3, f11 or f16 for those scorchingly bright days! No seals to speak of, except for coarse plastic on plastic action. I'm guessing it'll be light leaks galore!







The second one is a Kodak Tele Disc camera. It uses (or used...I don't think I'll ever find the film for this) film DISCS. That's right. Huuuuuuuuuuge flop in the early 80s. Additionally, it has an awesome-tastic zoom lens in it. By pushing the flash to the left, it pops back out to the right, changing with it the lens and the viewfinder....ta-da! Telephoto.











(sorry for the less than stellar quality photos...taken with my cellphone, then hosted on Photobucket...I'll take better pics and host them on Flickr later  ).


----------



## Derrel (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm jealous...a 40mm f/6.3 "Color Optical Lens"...who else on this board can lay claim to having one of those puppies?? Probably nobody else!!

The Disc format was invented by Kodak as a way to create immense depth of field, by shrinking the capture format down to well below the 110 format size, thus creating hyperfocal distance at something like 2 feet, with DOF from like 12 inches to Infinity, with absolutely no need for focusing.


----------



## usayit (Jun 13, 2010)

I've seen people cutting up old broken cameras and using their optics for some interesting results on m4/3rds.   Just something that came to mind when I saw that 40mm f/6.3.  

I was at a camera junk/swap today.... those old 16mm C-mount lenses are actually selling too since people figured out that adapters exist for m4/3rd cameras


----------

